# Iv just broke the buckel on my ergo carrier! :(



## cissyhope

Cant believe i did it! it was on the floor as i was rushing to get ready and it was in the hinge of the door as my bub opened the door! iv emailed the place i bought it from and am waiting for an reply.

Has any one else had to replace the buckle? was it successful? aghhhh i need this carrier! i wear my girl such a lot! i got my Kari me sling but i always wear my LO on my back so i can get things done, iv never tried to use the kari me on my back,its apparently can be done but aghhhh 

I was gonna start a thread asking how to wear a nearly 10 month old and 2 half as my toddler has decided he wants to be worn again! now this has happened :wacko: 

gosh think i must have given some bad karma out as we have had a few things happen all at once! in the past few days we have had floods,ants,mice and now broken sling! :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

Eek! Might it be worth contacting Ergo directly too? I think they'd be more likely to replace parts than a retailer.  

Here's hoping you're due some fantastic luck soon to make up for it all! Do you play the lottery?!


----------



## indifference

Please be careful who you get to fix it if you choose that option, its a weight bearing buckle so has to be done properly. Ergo would probably be able to help you better than the retails tbh. 

In the meantime, can you get to a sling library to rent one whilst you sort your Ergo out? Stretchy wraps should not be used for back carries, even though the manufacturers say you can, as it isn't particularly safe or comfortable for either of you. The only stretchy type that you can use for back carries is a Je Porte Mon Bebe as they are made from a specific fabric.


----------



## cissyhope

Thanks both! Rach i usually forget to do the lottery :haha: might have a go!

Iv emailed natural nursery (bought from) and ergo direct so will see,just waiting for a reply now,wish they would hurry up as its been a rubbish day without it,used my other sling but it just wasnt cutting it!


My OH wants to take a buckle off a rucksack! :haha: im tempted :wacko:


----------



## Rachel_C

If Ergo can't help, you could maybe contact somebody who makes SSCs in the UK and see if they could fix it for you. I wouldn't do it myself as you might not know about the buckle strength.


----------



## missmayhem

I closed mine in the boot last year. Emailed ergo and they posted one out. Had my baby back in the ergo in under 36 hours. Amazing customer service!


----------



## cissyhope

missmayhem said:
 

> I closed mine in the boot last year. Emailed ergo and they posted one out. Had my baby back in the ergo in under 36 hours. Amazing customer service!

 Yay! thats what i want to hear,not heard any thing yet though? but thank you for telling me! x


Thanks Rach thats useful to know and yeah i wont do it ourselves :thumbup: x


----------



## missmayhem

Ergobaby uk are on Facebook they will point you in the best direction


----------



## cissyhope

missmayhem said:


> Ergobaby uk are on Facebook they will point you in the best direction

 Thank you! just posted them on FB! x


----------



## missmayhem

hope you get it sorted fast


----------

